

    	

21st Century's Grand Engineering Challenges Unveiled - aneesh
http://www.kurzweilai.net/news/frame.html?main=/news/news_single.html?id%3D8018

======
aneesh
Depending on how you count, 5 of these 14 are software challenges -- hackers
have a lot of work to do this century!

